# My girl laid an egg!!



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Having let them free range, two weeks ahead of schedule, my oldest (by 4 days...!) girl laid her first egg in a box of rubber chips by my garage! Funny thing is, my husband thought he'd lost her because she didn't come when he called like they normally do! He found her here and took a photo of her new 'hiding place' only to discover a couple of hours later, she was laying an egg!! 
I am over the moon and so proud of her!! Needed to share with people who understand... My friends think I'm crazy!!! X


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats! That's funny that your husband caught her in the act. 

We have about 8 weeks till our girls start producing. Can hardly wait!


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

The first egg is soooo special - everyone on here was right!! X


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

congratulations on your first egg


----------



## fortzehr (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats! I can't wait for my first egg! So excited for you!!


----------



## mmy2ktl (Jun 30, 2013)

Congratulations! That's so egg-citing! I'm anxiously awaiting ours, too. Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

How old is she? I have red stars too and was wondering when they start to lay.


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

She is 16 weeks. The other have started now! Woo hoo! X


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------

